
XKCD: Meeting - dceddia
http://companyname.website
======
frikk
I'm curious as to why/how this post thinks the URL is (companyname.website)?
It's obviously from the comic, but I'm curious about the mechanics.

edit: derp. the url points directly at companyname.website and my Chrome build
has a bug that prevented me from seeing that.

~~~
dceddia
As an XKCD comic, I thought this one was just ok, but what made me post it to
HN was when I went to check the availability of companyname.website and found
out it redirected to the comic :)

~~~
p4bl0
I did the same thing this morning with the intention of recreating the web
page from the first panel of the comic, but someone beat me to it to make this
redirection (which have to admit I find less cool than my (and I guess many
others) idea).

~~~
josu
Someone? Didn't Randall do it? I believe that it's part of the joke.

~~~
p4bl0
Maybe I don't know, the whois info are hidden.

------
amirouche
I don't understand the joke.

~~~
probably_wrong
Explain XKCD usually does a pretty good job at explaining what's going on:
[http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1493](http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1493)

(bla, bla, obligatory notice about explaining jokes and dissecting frogs here)

~~~
anonymfus
It explains jokes on all panels of the episode, but I cannot find a joke
connecting panels together.

~~~
drostie
So, XKCD is not actually all that _funny_ in itself. Trying to "find a joke
connecting panels together" is the wrong way to digest XKCD.

The joke in this case is the same as most of the Beret Guy jokes: He has some
sort of alien view of the world which has mired him in a 9-year-old's
mentality, so that when we see him appear we are seeing an overly literal
concept of what the adult world is about. The humor is not "ha-ha" funny so
much as a mind-state of vague bemusement.

This may be the reason XKCD has been so successful. By offering a comedic
"buildup" which is insufficient to generate a "release" of hysterical laughter
and all of the neurotransmittery goodness that comes with that, you are left
trawling the archives for more and more humor.

~~~
thaumaturgy
> _This may be the reason XKCD has been so successful. By offering a comedic
> "buildup" which is insufficient to generate a "release" of hysterical
> laughter and all of the neurotransmittery goodness that comes with that, you
> are left trawling the archives for more and more humor._

I dunno about that. One of the things I appreciate most about xkcd is its
whimsy. Seeing things from a different point of view, or having a bit of
absurdity pointed out, is fun.

------
troymc
Is this Scott Adams' way of telling us that he has taken over XKCD?

------
jebus989
Randall's been sitting on this since 20 Nov 2014?

~~~
ixwt
I imagine he has a large amount of comics in reserve so he can work on comics
such as [http://xkcd.com/1491/](http://xkcd.com/1491/).

~~~
jedberg
Actually. he rarely has comics in reserve. He has a notebook of ideas and
sketches, and each day a few hours before a comic is set to go up, he picks
one and draws and inks it. I've watched the process firsthand, and I was
surprised as to how little lead time there is.

When he knows he'll be busy he gets a few in the hopper, but it isn't his
standard SOP (at least it didn't used to be).

~~~
Kiro
Do you know him?

~~~
jedberg
We've met a few times, but I learned this when I was escorting him around the
Bay Area for a day during his book tour.

